# Motion Floodlight



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Rab or multiple service calls. Up to you.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

RAB Stealth


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

3DDesign said:


> RAB Stealth


:thumbsup:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

3DDesign said:


> RAB Stealth


Well I guess I should have checked a few more places before crossing off the RAB. The reason I thought it was too expensive (for the customer) was the site I looked at was $250 and that was just for the sensor head, no light.

But I found the Stealth for around $125. Customer should be happy with that.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We've installed Rab stealth's now for a good spell Shorty, in the last few years i've noted their 'surge protected' inclusion. But the entire concept of electronics across the line still has us insisting the owners fill & mail out the warranty.

~CS~


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I installed a Stealth with lamp holders about five years ago. The screw shell of one of the lamp holders came lose and fell out. We sent just to screw shell to RAB. They sent a new entire unit with Stealth for no charge.

Stealth only on this area is $75, Amazon sells it for $73


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Since Atlas is made locally we use their motion floods. I really have not had many issues with them at all.


----------

